# ارجو المساعده (أسئلة عن الوقود الحيوي)



## اسوره (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اتمنى انكم تفيدوني ولاتخيبون ظني فيكم
هذه اسئله ياريت تجاوبوني عليه​ 

1-فرقي بين الوقود الحيوي والبترولي
2-عددي اسماء النباتات التى تستخدم في الوقودالحيوي
3-حددي القيمه الصناعيه والا للوقودقتصاديه والاجتماعيه الخاصه باستخدام الغذاء في انتاج الوقود كمصدر بديل للوقود
4-ماهو موقفك تجاه استخدام الغذاء كوقود
5-يسمى الوقود الحيوي بماذا
6-ماهي استخدامات الوقود الحيوي
7-وكم انواع الوقود الحيوي
8-اشرحي الخطوات العمليه لانتاج الوقود الحيوي
9-ماالفرق بين استخدام الذره والنباتات الاخرى في نتاج الوقود الحيوي
10- مالفرق بين الاثانول الحيوي والديزل الحيوي
11-حددي الانبعاثات الغازيه التي تنتج من حرق الايثانول
12-هل حرق الايثانول افضل من حرق البنزين فيما يتعلق بالانحباس الحراري
13-عددي تاثير البيوديزل والبيوايثانول على الانسان والبيئه
14-ماهو تاثير الوقود الحيوي على انتاج الغذاء من الحبوب وعلى ارتفاع اسعار الغذاء
15-ماهوالتاثير الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي والبيئي لانتاج الوقود الحيوي
16-ماهو موقف الحكومات من انتاج الوقود الحيوي
17-وماهو موقف المنظمات من انتاج الوقود الحيوي
18اقترحي بدائل لحل قضيه الوقود الحيوي
19-وماهي قراراتك تجاه حل قضيه الوقود الحيوي
20-ماهي اشكال التحرك الممكنه تجاه القضيه
21-ماهي خطه التحرك المسؤول للقضيه 
22-ماهو الحل الذي تقترحينه لحل القضيه
23-ماهوالتحرك الذي ستقومين به لحل القضيه
24-ماهي الدلائل والمبررات التي تعتمدين للضمان التحرك تجاه القضيه
25-ماهي اشكال البديله للتحرك الممكنه االتنفيذ
26-هل يعتبر تحركك افضل تحرك؟نعم او لا اشرحي ذلك
27-ماهي النتائج الاجتماعيه والاقتصاديه والبيئه المترتبه على تحركك
28-ماهي اجراءتك المتبعه للتحرك
29-اكتبي رساله تشرحين فيها اضرار استخدام الوقود الحيوي والى من توجهينها
30-ماهي تعميمات القضيه التي يمكن تطبيقها على قضايا جديده من قضايا التفاعل بين العلم والتكنولوجيا والمجتمع
31- ماهي القضايا ذات العلاقه بالوقود الحيوي​ 

تكفوووووووووووووووووني لاتحرموني في اسرع وقت ضروووووووووووووري على اللي تقدرون عليه من الاسئله​


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كنت بجاوب لكن خفت أضيع شيء 
لكن هذا الرابط فيه أكثر الأجوبه إن لم تكن كلها

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/وقود_حيوي

تحياتي


----------



## محمد 122 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك الرجوع الى المشاركة التالية في نفس هذا القسم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102459.html
والسلام عليكم


----------



## اسوره (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين ماقصرتو 
واتمنى اذا عندكم اي معلومه ياريت تفيدوني في اسرع وقت ممكن عندي بحث
واكرر شكري لكم


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله 
1- الوقود الحيوي يحتاج زراعه وتخمير وتكرير أما البترولي فقط تكرير
2 منها الذرة وفول الصويا في الولايات المتحدة. وأيضا اللفت، في أوروبا. وقصب السكر في البرازيل. وزيت النخيل في جنوب شرق آسيا.
3- إنتاج الوقود الحيوي مكلف إذا ما قورن بالأحفوري ولأنه يتطلب إستهلاك كبير لزيادة الطلب على مصادر الطاقه ستصبح هناك أزمه في الغذاء العالمي خاصة على الدول الفقيره
4- من خلال صيغة الأسئله أتوقع الإجابه المطلوبه الرفض حتى لا تحصل أزمة الغذاء ولك حرية الإختيار 
5- لا أعرف بالضبط ولكن هناك مسميات منها الديزل الحيوي والإيثانول الحيوي (لا أعرف 9
6- يستخدم في محركات الإحتراق الداخلي خاصة السيارات والتدفئه والتسخين
7-الإثانول الحيوي - الديزل الحيوي - الغاز الحيوي - والبيوتانول الحيوي
8- الخطوات بشكل مبسط جدا زراعه تخمير بمساعدة بكتيريا في درجة حراره معينه ثم تكرير يتطلب منك البحث
9- الذره تنتج الإثانول وتؤدي إلى زيادة اسعار الغذاء بشكل أكبر من غيره لإستهلاكه كميه كبيره من الذره لإنتاج كميه قليله نسبيا من الإثانول
12- نعم
14- يؤدي إلى أزمة غذائيه تجتاح العالم خصوصا في الأسعار
15- التأثير الإقتصادي إرتفاع أسعار الغذاء والإجتماعي مجاعات والبيئي يتأثر إيجابيا بتقليل الإحتباس الحراري
18- مثل إستخدام الهيدروجين وإستخراجه من الماء (وقود الماء ) والطاقه الشمسيه و المحركات الكهربائيه 
أو إستخدام الوقود الحيوي الموجود في الطحالب لأنها لا تستخدم في الغذاء و لعدم إسهلاكها لماء عذب أو مساحات زراعيه غذائيه
19- والحد والتضييق من إنتشار إنتاجه بالطريقه الحاليه والإقتصار على المصادر الموجوده فقط لحين توفر بديل عملي وإقتصادي
أرجو أكون أفتدك و
اعذرني على القصور والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## اسوره (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت اذا تقدر تجاوب على الاسئله منالسؤال18 ةتحت ضرووووووووري


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوا من الأخوان المساعده


----------

